
Just How Dumb Is It For CBS To Block CNET From Giving Dish An Award? - palebluedot
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20130111/00145421637/just-how-dumb-is-it-cbs-to-block-cnet-giving-dish-award.shtml
======
RexRollman
So much for editor independence.

